# rikon 2 hp dust collector



## mdhyams (Oct 2, 2012)

Woodcraft has this model on sale for $300.00. Has anyone tried this collector. I will be running my tablesaw, down draft, router table and lathe on this collector. Will it work?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I noticed the line coming off the impeller is only 4 inch, where most others of this design are 6 inch.


----------



## mdhyams (Oct 2, 2012)

Will the 4 work or do you need a 6


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

the line connecting the blower to the drum ring is 5" according to the owners manual for the DC. the more air flow the better, so anything that reduces capacity is not helpful. that's the same design as the delta 50-850 and it has a 6" hose connecting the blower to the drum ring.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

to answer your question, you need to look at the dust collector _requirements _of the each piece of equipment you expect to service with the unit. if say the table saw is 390 cfm (4"), and your router table is 90 cfm (2"), then technically a 1200 cfm unit could service both units at the same time. oterwise, for these type units, many people install a blast gate on each piece of equipment and open the gate to the machine being operated.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought one last time they were on sale a few months ago. I thought it was a 6" connection with a 4" wye.. But I'll need to check when I get home. Does a great job with my planer and jointer, but I only hook one tool up at a time.. Didn't get around to running permanent lines yet. My only complaint is the bottom bag is a major pain to empty... You need three hands to put it on and tighten the band clamp.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

BigBadBuford said:


> I bought one last time they were on sale a few months ago. I thought it was a 6" connection with a 4" wye.. But I'll need to check when I get home. Does a great job with my planer and jointer, but I only hook one tool up at a time.. Didn't get around to running permanent lines yet. My only complaint is the bottom bag is a major pain to empty... You need three hands to put it on and tighten the band clamp.


if i may offer two small suggestions: 1) when installing/re-installing the lower plastic bag, use painters tape to hold the bag in position on the drum ring while installing the large band clamp. 2) add a baffle to the drum ring. i did this and was amazed at the positive impact it had on the performance of a delta 50-850:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189


----------



## mdhyams (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried to put a canister filter on this machine. I found this one:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DCANISTER2.html
but not sure if it will fit.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

mdhyams said:


> Has anyone tried to put a canister filter on this machine. I found this one:
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DCANISTER2.html
> but not sure if it will fit.



I have the delta version of this dust collector.....I recently put the wynn filter on it, and love it. Wynns filters are a bit cheaper, and have a bit better performance if I recall. 

http://www.wynnenv.com/cartridge_filters.htm


----------



## mdhyams (Oct 2, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> I have the delta version of this dust collector.....I recently put the wynn filter on it, and love it. Wynns filters are a bit cheaper, and have a bit better performance if I recall.
> 
> http://www.wynnenv.com/cartridge_filters.htm


 
Are the Delta and Rikon identical? Do you have the part number for the wynn?

Mike


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

They are very very similar....same manufacturer. It's a 35a filter from Wynn, they have 3 different media options for the filter. Give them a call and they'll help you find the right one for you. For me, they recommended the cheapest one.


----------

